# yellow paper steel



## rmbonham (Sep 16, 2011)

what are your thoughts on yellow paper steel as the core for a laminated blade???


----------



## JBroida (Sep 16, 2011)

yellow 2 or yellow 3?


----------



## rmbonham (Sep 16, 2011)

hmm not sure. Did not know there was a 2 and a three. Pretty much a virgin when it cmes to japanese steel. what would the difference be and which one do you feel is superior?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 16, 2011)

#2 is similar to a lot of the SK steels... not the best for kitchen knives, but acceptable... tends to stink a bit when cutting acidic foods... #3 has too little carbon to be good for kitchen knives


----------



## Gator (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually there is 3 of them... Kigami 2 vs. Kigami 3, v.s. Kigami Saw steel composition comparison. Never used any of those, but if I had to guess, Kigami 2 would be the better fit for the kitchen knives, with higher carbon content, and being a little more pure.


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 17, 2011)

Narrow question, but a cool chart. 
Are you thinking of making a knife, or buying one?


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 17, 2011)

OK. clearly, you're not considering making a knife.
And let me preface this by saying that that the other respondents to your query are far more knowledgeable about kitchen knives than I am, probably by several orders of magnitude. 
Nevertheless, I wouldn't base my decision on buying a knife solely on the steel. I happen to really like the yellow steel knives by one maker (Sadayusa), but my opinion should be appropriately weighted, as I lack the experience and knowledge to back it up. 
It would be very interesting, at least to me, for Gator would get hold of one and do a review.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2011)

sadayasu is interesting... the heat treat is geared towards toughness and edge retention and they do a very good job with it. However, that is just one company of hunderds, most of whom do a very poor job with yellow steel.

Either way, i would stay away from yellow #3 (and white #3 for that matter) with kitchen knives


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 17, 2011)

Some chat about Sadayasu here.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-had-500-for-a-Gyuto-what-would-you-get/page5

Jon, have you any experience with Sadayasu?, if so I would be interested to hear it.


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 17, 2011)

I mentioned Sadayusa in the earlier thread to which you made reference, and another member offered an opinion with which I largely agreed. I don't know how he broke the tip of his knife, but I received one with a broken tip, and chose to fix it rather than send it back. I wouldn't part with a Sadayusa over so small an issue.
While I have no objective means of measuring hardness, other than feel or glass, I believe the knives to be exceedingly hard. That's one thing I like about them, and something which no doubt contributes to what I perceive to be their other virtues; i.e., they get razor sharp and stay sharp, though they are prone to developing micro chips. I enjoy sharpening these knives more than any others I own.
Sadayusa knives do have a somewhat rustic quality, as was noted, but are well made. I personally haven't detected any appreciable discoloration or odor.
A more professional evaluation would be of general interest.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> Some chat about Sadayasu here.
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-had-500-for-a-Gyuto-what-would-you-get/page5
> 
> Jon, have you any experience with Sadayasu?, if so I would be interested to hear it.



i've used one and sharpened 2... rustic, yes... but nice overall. I find them a little on the tall side for me and the tip shape is kind of wierd to me, but it works just fine on those knives. Sharpening was a little more difficult than i expeected based on my othr experience with yellow steel, but still not too bad. I did get some chipping on the edge when i slammed it down on my board, but then again i slammed it down on my board 

They were the first yellow steel knives i didnt think were a joke.


----------



## rmbonham (Sep 17, 2011)

thank you all, but i have decided to go with s30v using stock removal method and sending it off for proper heat treat and cryo.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2011)

Hitachi Steels


----------



## rmbonham (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you all, but I have decided on s30v using the stock removal method and sending it off for heat treat and cryo.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 17, 2011)

dave... for what it's worth, hitachi doesn't make type a and b any more (even though some craftsmen still have stock)... now they make just one type for each about in the middle of a and b


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2011)

JBroida said:


> dave... for what it's worth, hitachi doesn't make type a and b any more (even though some craftsmen still have stock)... now they make just one type for each about in the middle of a and b


 

Is that blue you're referring to?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 17, 2011)

Ahhh never mind I see now.


----------

